# Grant Hill sounds like he likes Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link 



> Grant Hill sounds like a man with no plans of retiring and two priorities for his next team: a championship contender and a light practice slate.
> 
> That sounds like Phoenix.
> 
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice. He would be a great addition to our squad.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Finally!

Someone good looking rotting on our bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Finally!
> 
> Someone good looking rotting on our bench.



That is getting old now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> That is getting old now.



It certainly is.

Hopefully next year D'Antoni won't force me to say it.
But until then........

We're better off having termites decapitate our bench.
It's not like we use it!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> It certainly is.
> 
> Hopefully next year D'Antoni won't force me to say it.
> But until then........
> ...



Blah.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Blah.



BREAKING NEWS: This just in, 5 missing people found on D'Antoni's bench!


Oh man..........there's a million of these.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> BREAKING NEWS: This just in, 5 missing people found on D'Antoni's bench!
> 
> 
> Oh man..........there's a million of these.


lol. I said "blah" as kind of a random thing. Not to what you said.


With that said, here is a random pic.


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/Unicorn_vs__Dolphin_by_basehead.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We really need to change our image from being the team that doesn't practice!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm really not sure how much he would actually contribute, He seems like a Jalen Rose type player to me.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Drk Element said:


> I'm really not sure how much he would actually contribute, He seems like a Jalen Rose type player to me.


Except for the fact that when Hill is playing, the team does better. He also likes to play defense and pass the ball.


----------

